# Is lavender orpington good



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

I thinking about getting lavender orpington rooster just seeing what y'all think of them good or bad I was going to put him wit my buff orpington and barred rock new hamp


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The question that needs asking, is do you have any particular plans for building on your orps? If you do, you probably shouldn't put him with the buff. I would recommend using a black. That way your peeps will be carrying the lavender gene and you should be able to get more lavenders with breeding carefully if that's what you want.

Lavenders of all breeds do have genetic problems. The most obvious is poor feather quality. Not all have it and I'm not sure how well that poor feather gene travels in the gene pool. They can be unthrifty. I don't know about Orps but Silkie eggs could be hard to hatch and early death of peeps was common.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

some of the first eggs I hatched were lavander orpingtons from Jim. The hen that hatched was well mannered, feathered out real well, was an ok forager, but did not run from danger like the others... and she ended up bobcat chow..


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A lot of Orps are like that, Hogg! They can be friendly to a fault.

Nelson - if you aren't planning on doing any serious breeding and just want the colour to look pretty on the lawn, then why not get one? Orps are generally great birds. As with any rooster, the difference between most good ones and bad ones is how they're raised.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for help very true it how u take care of them


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The first buff orp I ever had, is buff bird in my profile pic, he was a tough SOB, he violently fought off intruders, everything from squirrels and ravens to hawks and foxs.. In the end, it was a boxer, neighbors dog, that did him in... I think they were playing.. but the dog got a bit worked up and stomped the roosters neck... dead on sight... the dog was more sad then any of us(in case anyone out there was wondering)
my new BO rooster seems to lack that disposition... he rarely struts at me or anyone... and recently allowed an intruder to break open the coop and take off with all but 1 or 2 of his harem...


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

there my new lavender orpington I'm going to let him breed my buff black sex link barred rock rir new hamp so not sure how the chicks will look but o well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's part of the fun of having chickens, mixing and matching. Some of the ones that drew my eye for being stunning were mix breeds. 

That is also how a color is introduced that doesn't exist in a breed, by out crossing.


----------



## Nelsonboyz (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea I can't wait to see where u y'all from I'm from iowa


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Question, can you see your avatar?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh he is handsome. Nice short back.


----------

